# Error with ezjail-admin after upgrade to 10.3



## tw9JRlkTEjXpoUlo09jc (Nov 18, 2016)

I have successfully upgrade my system from 9.3 to 10.3. However I cannot upgrade my jails with ezjail:

`root@lxyz:/root # uname -a
FreeBSD lxyz 10.3-RELEASE-p11 FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p11 #0: Mon Oct 24 18:49:24 UTC 2016     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
root@lxyz:/root # freebsd-version
10.3-RELEASE-p12
root@lxyz:/root # ezjail-admin update -U -s 9.3-RELEASE
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.3-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic world/base world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/doc world/games

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 10.3-RELEASE-p11 from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.3-RELEASE-p11 from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.3-RELEASE-p11 from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.3-RELEASE-p11 from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.`

What should I do?


----------



## tw9JRlkTEjXpoUlo09jc (Nov 18, 2016)

`pkg upgrade` solved the issue. I had to run `pkg-static install -f pkg` before because of a libssl error. But now I have error when running `ezjail-admin update -U -s 9.3-RELEASE`


```
...
...
...
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE: /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE: /etc/sysctl.conf
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE: /etc/syslog.conf
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE: /etc/termcap.small
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE: /etc/ttys
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y
y
The following files will be added as part of updating to 10.3-RELEASE-p12:
/var/db/etcupdate/current/etc/unbound
To install the downloaded upgrades, run "/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install".
src component not installed, skipped
Installing updates...
y done.
src component not installed, skipped
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```

Strangely I ran `freebsd-update fetch first`.

Rerunning the update reproduces the same things, as if nothing happened.


```
root@lxyz:/ # ezjail-admin update -U -s 9.3-RELEASE
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.3-RELEASE from update6.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
...
...
...
```


----------



## tw9JRlkTEjXpoUlo09jc (Nov 19, 2016)

I reinstalled the basejail with `ezjail-admin install -p` and ran `pkg upgrade` in each of the jails. It seems to work now.


----------

